# I found a pigeon, what do i do?



## xLightningbolt (Jul 4, 2011)

Yesterday i noticed a youngish looking pigeon at the bottom of a big tree just over a small fence to next doors gardne, where i know there are nests. My dog was scaring it as he kept jumping up.
The bird 'waddled' off into the garden further and i couldn't see it, and i couldn't go over to next doors garden so i just left it at that.
Then at 7pm tonight, my dog was trying to get at something in the bushes in our garden, so i looked, and im almost positive it's the same pigeon from yesterday. 
He looks chubby, eyes look reasonably alert, do pigeons have 'baby' hairs/feathers? He looks youngish, and im guessing he fell from a nest? There isn't really any way of getting this pigeon back up the tree, its really tall, full and it would be very dangerous.
We called the vets and they said leave him or put him back in the tree, i wouldn't leave him, there are tonnes of cats around here, but i couldn't get him back in the tree, so we put him in this little sectioned off bit in our garden hoping he would fly away.

I came back an hour later, he was still there, the water i left not been touched i dont think, and then ontop of the wall what did i see? My cat just about to pounce on him, so i chased her off, and knew i couldn't leave him hre over night - i wouldn't be able to sleep, so i put him in a cat basket, covered it up and put some water in, but to be honest, we have no idea what to do with him.

I really dont want to leave him be and just let him go, he will almost for certain be killed by if not my cat another, he doesn't appear to be able to fly he just flaps his wings but doesn't fly, i can't keep him inside, im scared he'd get traumatised or something :|
What do i do? Don't moan at me please for what ive done so far, i have no experience with birds, i just needed to get him safe until i found out what to do!

Sorry about the long post, but if you could help, please


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You did the right thing.
It would help if you told us where you are located and posted a picture so we can determine the pigeon's age.


----------



## xLightningbolt (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry there not great;


----------



## xLightningbolt (Jul 4, 2011)

And im in England, in a city area :/


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Thanks for giving him safety. Is he inside in the cat basket? Probably needs to be if not.

Pigeons do have yellow 'hairs' when they are babies, and their feathers are growing in. Sounds like he is too young to be flying, though he's maybe getting close to it. Probably would need feeding, too, as he quite likely hasn't got to self-feeding stage.

Also, if you could tell us your location, it's possible there could be a rescue place who would take him on. So far it sounds like he just needs some help until he's old enough to be released (hopefully with others).

Here's a link, anyway, to looking after a baby pigeon and to UK rescue facilities, to be going on with 

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

well done for rescuing this little guy.
First reading of your post, normal pigeons dont live or nest on trees so was gonna guess you were in UK & it was a wood pigeon.
From the pic, it looks like a young wood pigeon.
You can hand feed it some thawed out frozen peas & corn, (just defrost them in hot water, make sure theyre not still frozen inside & they have to be warm) by opening its beak & poping them in towards the back (dont force them) & he should swallow them.
Usually its easier if you wrap them in a towel so they cant struggle & hurt themselves, also you can then rest between your knees, giving you one hand to open beak & the other to pop the peas in.
Usually about 30-40 pieces at one feed, but dont feed if the crop is not empty. The crop is the baggy pouch below its throat & just above its keel bone.
You could also offer it some tepid water in a ramekin style dish, but you will probably have to guide its beak in several times so it knows what it is.
Dont force the beak in past its nostrils or it will asperate & could die.


----------



## xLightningbolt (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the help 
And yeah he's in a cat basket right now, this is going to be a tricky one.. im only 14, i have school all week, no time for almost 'hand rearing' a pigeon :/ 
My mom is working all day pretty much every day, and also would have no time for it, or to even take it to a rescue :/

She said were just going to have to let him go tomorrow, but he will die for certain - im sure of that 
I need to speak to her.. 

Im in birmingham/west midlands


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for caring for this little guy. You're right, he will certainly die if you let him go tomorrow. Speak to your Mum and see if you can persuade her that you can mange this, at least until you can get him to a rescue center. If you were to feed this little guy just before you left for school and then when you returned home and then perhaps again just before bed, this little one should be able to manage with that. This would give him a real chance to make it, were turning him loose will not. If you need more help with feeding and giving water, please let us know.

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Trying to rustle up someone, but no guarantees.


----------



## xLightningbolt (Jul 4, 2011)

My moms on the phone to a rescue right now  They said on the website they should be able to pick him up, so fingers crossed!(yn)
Otherwise, i will just get up earlier to feed him tomorrow, and go and feed him now 
Thank you for the help guys!


----------



## xLightningbolt (Jul 4, 2011)

Yay! We found a rescue and moms going to take him in early tomorrow, his pouch thing looks pretty bulged up right now.

The women they spoke to, said they 'claw' their way down the trees, and then they can claw themselves back up the tree. We saw two pigeons, which we are assuming is the mom and dad, and i've seen these two together for a few months now, its horrible thinking im taking away their baby, but the man said its a toughy because like, the pigeon has obviously been out of its nest thingy for over 24 hours, and like my cat and my dog have gone for him, and there are absoloute tonnes of cats round here, and foxes, so in the pigeons best interest, i think its best to take him in  
What an awful decision we've had to make


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

xLightningbolt said:


> Yay! We found a rescue and moms going to take him in early tomorrow, his pouch thing looks pretty bulged up right now.
> 
> *The women they spoke to, said they 'claw' their way down the trees, and then they can claw themselves back up the tree.* We saw two pigeons, which we are assuming is the mom and dad, and i've seen these two together for a few months now, its horrible thinking im taking away their baby, but the man said its a toughy because like, the pigeon has obviously been out of its nest thingy for over 24 hours, and like my cat and my dog have gone for him, and there are absoloute tonnes of cats round here, and foxes, so in the pigeons best interest, i think its best to take him in
> What an awful decision we've had to make


Well I hope she was just a receptionist coz she certainly doesnt know anything about wood pigeons lol.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hmm. Never heard of a baby pigeon clawing its way anywhere. Once they fall out of a nest, they're gonna stay out. Depending on the youngster's age, a parent might come looking to feed them, but equally likely they won't.

Hey Bob - two minds with the same thought


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What have you fed him so far? And trying to get him to drink would be good.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry John, just got the PM.

Looks like I'm too late to help, but if the rescue centre isnt going to keep the baby alive then please don't take it and I'll arrange to get it and rear it from here on.

Which Rescue centre are you in touch with?

I was a bit taken aback when I read the 'clawing it's way up a tree' bit. 

Anyways, well done xLighteningbolt for looking out for this baby. Just let me know if I can do anything to help as I'm in West Midlands.

Janet


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks Janet 

If it's Wythall Animal Sanctuary they would seem to be OK, but don't have any others listed round there


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Yes Wythall's good.

I'll watch the thread in case though and can step in if needed.

I've just been up to Amerton Rescue Centre today with a couple of juveniles.
I said to my friend as we came back that I bet another one will appear today after having made the trip to take them. 

Janet


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Quazar said:


> Well I hope she was just a receptionist coz she certainly doesnt know anything about wood pigeons lol.


_*What's the matter with you !?*_

Haven't you ever heard of that particular subspecies ????

_Columba Palumbus Scanderus Brittanicus_

The Climbing Wood Pigeon of the Island of Britain.

Lightningbolt...thanks for saving the baby. You have done a tremendous job !!!!! and your Mum, too.....

We are curious which rescue organization your Mom spoke with....


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Nearly got me there.... I believe anything if it's got a long enough name.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Jaye said:


> _*What's the matter with you !?*_
> 
> Haven't you ever heard of that particular subspecies ????
> 
> ...


Ah, that would be the new breed by Administratum Ignoramus
forgot about that, got a pic somewhere.....


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Precisely !!!

However, you failed to include his eastern sidekick & guide-bird, the intrepid *Columba Sherpa*.....


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I needed that, the best laugh I've had for ages. Brilliant picture Bob.

We just live and learn all the time.


----------



## xLightningbolt (Jul 4, 2011)

The pigeon went this morning, it was a home run rescue thing, mainly for hedgehogs but she has birds too, she said to my mom when she got there though, that once that baby had fell out, it wouldn't of got back up, and yeah it would of been killed.
She had two other pigeons she had hand reared, and a black bird? she'd help get back on the road to recovery as he broke his wing.
She said he was young, and she would hand rear him until he was old enough to be realised 
It didn't have a name, but the recue was in Cannock; i couldnt get on here this morning, i dont have time before school 

I really appreciate all the help! Glad to know i've done the right thing! 
- Also we didn't feed him, i weren't sure how to go about it really, and plus his pouch thing under his chin looked full and chubby! But we left water just in case, and i gave him an extra blanket because before i went to bed i went to check on him and he felt quite cold, i didn't think he'd make it til the morning! and we dont have any of those special heat lamps or anything :/ But he got a good night rest and he was safe, so he has a second chance now  
When he got there though the lady fed him (not sure what) and he ate it no problem, so i almost certain he'll be fine


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That's brilliant news, the lady sounds wonderful, I'm sure the pigeon will be ok in her hands.

I had just logged on to see if you had posted any news, so I'm so pleased you bothered to come back and let us know.

Thank your mum as well, she put herself out for this pigeon and that's so nice, I can see where you get your kindness from,  a special well done to you.

Janet


----------



## xLightningbolt (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't think theres anything to worry about, the pigeons in safe hands, and if shes succesfully raised two other pigeons and other animals, then this one should be fine 

She sounded like a genuine honest woman, and my mom isn't the type to leave animals with those shes not sure about! - Past experiences!


----------



## xLightningbolt (Jul 4, 2011)

amyable said:


> That's brilliant news, the lady sounds wonderful, I'm sure the pigeon will be ok in her hands.
> 
> I had just logged on to see if you had posted any news, so I'm so pleased you bothered to come back and let us know.
> 
> ...



Ah well im a big fan of forums! And i know that you become like little communities that truly care about the animals best interests. I knew you'd all want to know what would happen in the end so of course I had to reply! And aw thank you, thats so sweet 

I probably won't be posting on here in the near future, since I dont own birds or anything, but If i ever need help with any again I'd be sure to remember this forum! (Which no doubt i will, in the past month i've had 6 mice (3 of which i saved!) and two birds, sadly one died ) All thanks to my cat! I seem to just find and attract animals in danger! I know its a cats nature but it's still upsetting, and i try my best to save them! 

Thanks again!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

xLightningbolt said:


> I know its a cats nature but it's still upsetting, and i try my best to save them!


Yes, I've had five cat caught birds last week, two didn't make it.
Well done for trying.

good luck to you anyway.

J


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Quazar said:


> Ah, that would be the new breed by Administratum Ignoramus
> forgot about that, got a pic somewhere.....


Ahh ... a fine specimen!

Often wondered what they eat when they get up to 29,000 feet


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

John_D said:


> Ahh ... a fine specimen!
> 
> Often wondered what they eat when they get up to 29,000 feet


just whatever they can find, it does have a strange effect on them tho, as at that height, the male lays the eggs..... Theyre known as Him-a-layers


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Quazar said:


> just whatever they can find, it does have a strange effect on them tho, as at that height, the male lays the eggs..... Theyre known as Him-a-layers


 LUV IT!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Quazar said:


> ..... They're known as Him-a-layers


*Omigosh !!!!!*  
You were waiting to spring that on us....



xLightningbolt said:


> I probably won't be posting on here in the near future, since I dont own birds or anything...


Well, I suppose I will be the first to inform you, then....

....once you rescue your *first* Pigeon/Dove...the word gets out in the Feral world.

You will be crossing paths with others.....

Thanks for doing such a good job. The facility sounds nice.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Jaye said:


> *Omigosh !!!!!*
> You were waiting to spring that on us....


The females also grow flaps behind their eyes, theyre mountain ears 





Jaye said:


> Well, I suppose I will be the first to inform you, then....
> 
> ....once you rescue your *first* Pigeon/Dove...the word gets out in the Feral world.
> 
> ...


Couldnt agree more lol


----------



## xLightningbolt (Jul 4, 2011)

Jaye said:


> *
> 
> Well, I suppose I will be the first to inform you, then....
> 
> ...


*

 I guess it does! And just doing my part for the animals *


----------

